# VLC problem



## lucky_indian (Apr 22, 2006)

I have VLC 0.8.5. The problem is that i can't stream properly, it stops every 5 secs. The screen goes blank and the timer is still going and then it would stop after 30 sec or so. The stream works perfectly on Windows media player. With VLC i can actually record the stream and take snapshots so i prefer VLC. It worked few weeks ago but not anymore i tried resetting as well still the same problem. Please help me


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Where are you streaming from? Try increasing the buffer size?

PS. Don't double post.


----------



## lucky_indian (Apr 22, 2006)

i tried still the same problem works perfectly in windows the default is 5700


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I've moved this to Multimedia for more response 

What site are you streaming from? have you tried uninstalling/reinstalling? If so, when you uninstalled, did you delete the folder for it in Program Files via Windows Explorer, then install?

You may also want to take a look here, as its dedicated to that one player, and any streaming problems:

http://forum.videolan.org/

Regards

eddie


----------

